# Lyme + dog



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My 4yr old dog was tested for Lyme before I got her last summer. She was + and treated by her last owner.. 
Had the vet out today, and she was tested and positive, like we all figured. Now, she's never had any symptoms, the vet said I can run a further test to see if it is the old Lyme, or new Lyme... And we can go from there. I'm supposed to let them know what I want to do.
But I feel like if she's not showing symptoms, then why treat her? 
Is it worth continuing to vaccinate and test her every year?
I'm going to talk to the vet more too, (didn't have my normal vet today, going to call for him when I talk to him) but I was just curious what others opinions were too 

Miss Fi


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ack! interested to hear what you decide! I know veterinarians are trying their best but when it comes to Lyme, I just don't think there is enough research and they are flying blind! Honestly, every vet has a different opinion about whether the Lyme vaccine is effective. Most dogs in New England are testing positive but it can be from exposure or actual infection. They can't say if doing the vaccine after a bout with Lyme is good, bad, effective, or not. It's just a huge joke to me at this point!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

P.S. Fi is stunningly gorgeous and if she was mine I wouldn't do any further tests or treatments but just keep her on tick preventative and keep getting the annual Lyme vaccine.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

She's gorgeous!! That is my dream dog right there... Ever since the movie Babe The Pig came out when I was five, I have wanted a border collie!! 


Anyways, I had an Aussie mix that ended up having Lyme. It was several years back but, we had him on antibiotics for what seemed like forever but he still had lameness that switched legs... He lived like that for a year and a half before he kind of made it known to us that he wasn't going to make it another winter so we had him euthanized. I wish I remembered more specifics from the vet recommendations and such... It feels like that was a lifetime ago and I just don't remember.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah I know.. That's why I'm so torn! :/ 
She's, as far as I know, has never have a Lyme vac. till today when she got her lepto/Lyme... And I'm not sure about preventive... She got a Seresto Collar back in August when I got her, so I feel like it's the old Lyme... Plus, I know that who I got her from has other + dogs... Doesn't treat or anything like that... 
I'm gonna talk to the vet and see what he says, and then do some more research...

And thanks  she's a pretty girl  her and our Golden are the best dogs ever!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> She's gorgeous!! That is my dream dog right there... Ever since the movie Babe The Pig came out when I was five, I have wanted a border collie!!
> 
> Anyways, I had an Aussie mix that ended up having Lyme. It was several years back but, we had him on antibiotics for what seemed like forever but he still had lameness that switched legs... He lived like that for a year and a half before he kind of made it known to us that he wasn't going to make it another winter so we had him euthanized. I wish I remembered more specifics from the vet recommendations and such... It feels like that was a lifetime ago and I just don't remember.


Haha!  I honestly never wanted a BC, and when I was offered to have her, I thought about it for a while cause I just never saw myself with one! Haha! I'm not one that wanted a super high energy dog or something haha, but she's perfect! 

She has no symptoms or anything, never has... The person I got her from was surprised cause she had no symptoms or anything... She was treated with the antibiotics for it anyway.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

This might just be me but, when it comes to giving an animal medication I'm more of a wait and see person... If Chesney hadn't have had so many symptoms (really, you go down the list of Lyme symptoms and he had them) I wouldn't have given him anything. If it were me I'd let her do her thing, keep an eye out and be aware but, you'll know if she needs treatment.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's what I'm thinking of going with...


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm a licensed vet tech.

The second test is a Lyme C6 and shows whether you have an active infection.

At my vet hospital we don't recommend treating without symptoms and/or a positive confirmation test.

A dog can be reinfected so I would most definitely continue the vaccine.

Your dog will likely continue to test positive for many years as the original test checks for antibodies. 

I understand not wanting to do the second test every year. I'd say it's worth doing to see if the previous treatment.

I wouldn't personally treat her since she was treated after the first positive test. I'd probably want to know if the titer (C6) was low now and then I'd only recheck it if she had symptoms.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hmm.. Ok thanks for that info!!  I'll take that into consideration


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice NicoleMackenzie.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes @NicoleMackenzie! I'm a tech in Tx and that sounds like exactly what we would do!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Called the vet and talked to his wife, she explained it to me more, I'm at work so couldn't really wait to talk to the actual vet, so will call on my next day off, but I'm thinking I'll go with the test, and go from there...
She said even though she's not showing symptoms there is a rare (and she said she would stress rare) chance that it could affect her kidneys if this test comes back as an active infection.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Update: 
We went in for the test, and they called us back, they said the cut off is 30, Fi came back a 31.... They said since she isn't having any symptoms, that they don't want to treat since her number is right at the cut off.. But they do want to retest in 6 months..... ugh.... its a $52 test.... do I do the retest? 
a friend of mine who had a dog with lyme told me its a waste of $... I just don't know what to do...


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Ugh that's a tough one.

I wouldn't say it's a waste of money. It probably came back negative for your friend so it "feels" like a waste of money. 

I think I'd be inclined to treat since technically she's over 30. Since I'd spent the money to get that number.

Doxycycline is typically what they would use, but maybe minocycline. Even at the human pharmacy the price has gone up the last few years so it might be pricy. Feed and give dog specific probiotics and then give the meds with a treat 30 minutes later.

Or you can do nothing as long as she remains asymptomatic She will test Lyme positive on her heart worm test next year. You can check a Lyme C6 again then if you'd like as they can be reinfected.

Either way I'd use a good tick preventative. My favorite is bravecto but there are quite a few good ones. I'd also keep up on the Lyme vaccine. It's not as long lasting as some other vaccines so it is important to not let it go overdue.

Not sure if that helps...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It does help thank you! 
My friend didn't have to pay the vet bills for any of the lyme stuff. the vaccine company did as her dog was vaccinated, she just said once a dog has lyme, they have it so why keep testing?
I was seeing where she was coming from, but also with talking to y'all here, and my vet and reading up on some things, that the lyme can 'go away' and they can be reinfected, not necessarily always have it.. so I was leaning towards it, but I just didn't know cause it is pricey... 

I don't plant to treat right now, I think I will do the retest in 6 months, and see where she is then... 

I did vaccinate her this year, and she got her booster the same time as the C6 test. She has the Seresto Collar on and has been tick free with that on.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Not sure on that.. but she is GORGEOUS! I agree with deerbunnyfarm.. she is literally my dream dog


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She's a very petty girl  super sweet and I love her to bits!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Awe she's beautiful


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks


----------

